# Why do some people like snakes?



## Skylanx (May 23, 2016)

I was with my friend in her house yesterday and I didn't know she has a snake as a pet! When I saw it I freaked out and screamed so loud.  In the end she had to lock the door to the room the snake was In so I could feel safe. Seriously though, why so some people like snakes? No offence to people who like snakes but they are so disgusting and their body shape is...ugh.  the way they slither is so unpleasant to look at.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2016)

...Because they do?


----------



## RaineyWood (May 23, 2016)

I have four snakes as pets. 
Snakes are great pets. 
Fear of snakes is mostly due to lack of knowledge on them or traumatic experiences at a young age. 
Snakes are really harmless, unless you specifically mess with them. 

Snakes aren't disgusting at all! They're really awesome. 
There are arboreal snake species, which means they live almost exclusively up in the trees.
There are ground dwelling snakes that live primarily on the ground.
And semi-arboreal snakes which spend some of their time in trees and some on the ground.
Even aquatic snakes!
That's pretty awesome 

Some snakes are more intelligent than other species which is also pretty cool. 
It's so cute when they drink c:
Also hognose snakes are ADORABLE. 


Do you want to learn about snakes to be better educated on them and maybe fear them less?
They're honestly harmless unless you don't respect them the way they deserve to be respected.​


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 23, 2016)

I think they're the most elegant & pretty reptiles. They have really interesting personalities. My friend Coral's snake Freddy used to let me wear him as a belt (not literally, I'd just loop him around my hips) for hours and out of the 8 years we've been friends that cutie has never tried to escape or harm anyone.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 23, 2016)

I think that they have really cute faces and the way their bodies move is so cool and mysterious!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 23, 2016)

because people like what they like, even if other people hate those things

its not just with snakes either, there's things everyone likes that other people won't and can't fathom. there are reasons of course for liking or disliking anything, sometimes the same reason, but this just feels oddly specific a singular thing to focus on


----------



## TarzanGirl (May 23, 2016)

Snakes are amazing creatures. They are very interesting.


----------



## Cailey (May 23, 2016)

because they can and do?

they're very mysterious and sweet.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 23, 2016)

Because some people favor snakes over other animals like how some people favor certain foods over others.  I personally like snakes while I know a few people who really hate them.


----------



## seliph (May 23, 2016)

Why do people hate lovely innocent creatures with puppy mouths and call them disgusting


----------



## Miii (May 23, 2016)

I had two pythons as a kid and I loved them  They're interesting and unique pets to have, and they rarely bite you unless you've forgotten to feed them, or if they're shedding their skin (because their eyes cloud up and they can't see) and they feel unsafe.

They're not fluffy or snuggly like cats or dogs, but they still deserve people who love them and take care of them. You don't have to have them as pets yourself, but just know that they aren't dangerous or unsanitary, and that you have no reason to fear them.


----------



## Han Solo (May 23, 2016)

Love them! Reptiles are awesome, I'm going to school for herpetology. 
People like what they like I suppose.


----------



## Vizionari (May 23, 2016)

Snakes are not my favorite animal, it's just I'm rather afraid of them. I did touch a snake at science camp once, which was actually pretty cool.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 23, 2016)

Because they're happy little swirls with cute faces and they just want to sleep in your socks


----------



## Shinx (May 23, 2016)

they're leg less puppies who just wanna be loved


----------



## Crash (May 23, 2016)

everyone's got their own opinion, and just because you find them unappealing doesn't mean everyone else does! c:

i had a snake growing up, and she was a total sweetie. i've found that almost every pet snake i've ever interacted with has been great, i've never once had one act aggressively towards me. not to mention they're gorgeous creatures that have so many different varieties, colors, designs, all that. and like pretty much every animal, 99.9% of them are more afraid of you than you are of them. as long as you respect them and don't go and poke or prod them, they have no reason to harm you. any animal can hurt you if you give them a reason to, so as long as you go about things intelligently you have nothing to fear.​


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 23, 2016)

though I mean how can anyone not like?


----------



## Calligrafist (May 23, 2016)

I think they are kinda cute, and I want one for a pet, but my grandma is terrified of them. 
-Calli


----------



## Hulaette (May 23, 2016)

Inb4 KaydeeKrunk.

Some people take on the hobby of having snakes as pets. Same goes for geckos, lizards, frogs, and etc. I wouldn't want to have a snake as a pet but if I did I'd want one that never bites out of instinct and is domestic.


----------



## Nightmares (May 23, 2016)

The same reason anyone would like a dog or whatever.....it's a cool pet to have.


----------



## Aali (May 23, 2016)

Because people are weird! JK everyone has their own interests

Fun snake story tho: Yesterday I was picking up soda cans from the bonfire the night before, one felt heavy and I was confused and looked at it and a gardener snake head popped out. I'm terrified of snakes so i threw the can and screamed and the snake slithered away.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 23, 2016)

I find snakes rather charming. Their hiss is almost entrancing and their movements are so rhythmic. The way they feel in your hands is amazing to me and they seem to be some of the more elegant and docile species on this earth. They really only attack when provoked and only a very small amount of snakes attack first. I just really like snakes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

I actually love reptiles
I never had snakes as pet but I do like them
And  I love how they slither and they cute in their own looks

Anyway if you don't like snake that fine
People are not weird everyone just have a different taste
Example
People like dogs but I don't like them 
So really it's just personal taste
And you shouldn't judge


----------



## Llust (May 23, 2016)

they just have a different preference. people like what they like, and you do you, its simple. i have a phobia of snakes, but i dont bother questioning those who do. theyre just not afraid of snakes like i am, it's not necessarily complicated. but i do find their scales, fangs, and slithering really disturbing


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

Some snakes are nice. I touched one and they never bit me. My sister use to have snakes but no longer have them.


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2016)

they're cute


----------



## gazea9r (May 23, 2016)

Snakes are beautiful creatures. I used to be terrified of them, mostly because as children my brothers would chase me around saying their arm was a snake and it was going to bite me x.x. But having help feed and hold a snake when I was in high school while in the Zoology club, I find them very fascinating. 

I am deathly scared of spiders and tarantulas but I know that there are other who find them just as great as I find cats to be. To each their own c:


----------



## Venoxious (May 23, 2016)

Snakes are so cute and amazing. That's why.
I understand if you are scared of snakes, but I think that you shouldn't fear then because they don't really attack unless they need to.


----------



## Bowie (May 23, 2016)

I like snakes.


----------



## riummi (May 23, 2016)

mm i like snakes - it's because they're so smooth and cool to touch. Kinda cute too but i get why most people don't like em


----------



## Rasha (May 24, 2016)

I don't like snakes much myself because I'm a coward but I wouldn't question those who like them because obviously those creatures have the looks/traits that appealed to them enough to be a house pet. and I won't be scared of a pet snake, I trust that they should be tame enough and a bit harmless


----------



## Katattacc (May 24, 2016)

I think snakes are awesome. I don't have a particular reason, but I like them.


----------



## kayleee (May 24, 2016)

Why do some people like mustard? Why do some people like anything?


----------



## strawberrywine (May 24, 2016)

Because.. people have different interests and it just so happens one of them is snakes lol.


----------



## seliph (May 24, 2016)

Snakes are very lovable there are all different kinds like solid, liquid, naked, old, punished... even one named raiden


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

i hates snakes too but im not gonna lie, some snakes do look harmless but still unpleasant to look at LOL. i also hate how some of them have patterns on their scales and whenever i see snakes with patterns i get disgusted. and im actually surprised at how many people in this thread likes snakes. i wonder if people who likes domestic snakes likes large snakes like python or not.


----------



## Taj (May 24, 2016)

Because why not


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 24, 2016)

I LOVE snakes!!!

Did you know, for $80, you could purchase a snake massage at a specialty spa???


----------



## focus (May 24, 2016)

come on they're adorable!! unless they're poisonous but they're adorable


----------



## Locket (May 24, 2016)

They are pretty cute!


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 24, 2016)

WHY ARE PEOPLE AFRAID OF THEM?? they arent slimy, they have no legs, like. whats so scary? theyre just adorable slithery babies!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

That's basically like saying why do people like animals.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 27, 2016)

People are mostly scared of snakes because they have the fear instilled in them by un-knowledgeable people that they are just going to bite and constrict you and kill your with their venom. But no snake wants to attack or try to eat a human because we're scary and gross to them tbh. I have a snake as a pet and I used to HATE snakes as a kid. I was un-knowledgeable and I had the fear instilled in me since a young age, but after meeting a few close friend's pet snakes I was like, "Woah wait, these aren't what I thought." I always thought they were slimy and mean and that they'd just attack me and everything, but after meeting a few I got studying and started to find them interesting, and my interest and study turned into a love and admiration so it was only so long until I wanted one as a pet. Honestly they make amazing pets and get used to you and learn to trust you and can be great companion animals, especially for me with my depression and anxiety, my snake helps me a TON with both and he is such a literal angel baby. People will always have their preferences but if people could just learn how important a role snakes play in our ecosystem they'd maybe learn to appreciate them more. Honestly all the fear and hatred does is cause people to seek out and try to kill snakes and that's the only time people get hurt and people always go and blame the animal which is a shame.


----------



## Jadeth (Jul 9, 2020)

As spooky as snakes can be, some of them are really cute!


----------



## dedenne (Jul 9, 2020)

i ****in hate snakes aaaaaaaaaaaaaa. i cant even look at photos of them, and theyre also a reason im reluctant to visit many countries. they terrify me.


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 9, 2020)

There's a reason why the snake was the animal to induce the fall from paradise in the Christian creation myth.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2020)

In the words of Marge Simpson: “I just think they’re neat!”


----------



## Crash (Jul 9, 2020)

snakes are severely misunderstood. they're really interesting creatures and can be so smart and sweet. i used to have a ball python when i was a kid and she was such a good girl :c although it was rough to have to feed her live mice, i'd definitely like to have another snake sometime in the future. 

i'd recommend everyone here bashing snakes to try interacting with one (meaning a friendly/domesticized one, not a wild animal lmao) in a safe environment and you'll see they're really lovely. even if they're not your thing, they're definitely not these evil slimy things some people seem to think they are.


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 9, 2020)

Because adorable noodle babies who wiggle their tongues in little mlems and can wear cute hats to increase the diabetes level tenfold. I want a pet snake but my mum is too scared of them.

I am terrified of spiders and could never handle going into a house where I knew someone kept one as a pet but that doesn't mean they need to not want to keep that spider as a pet. It's my problem that I'm scared, not theirs. People like what they like and keep what pets they like.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 9, 2020)

I don’t own a snake but I have been able to touch them. They are really cool critters.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of snakes, but my gf is and we'll probably have one in a year or so. I find the bigger the snake, the less creepy it is.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 9, 2020)

I love snakes!!! They’re littol noodles


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 9, 2020)

Snakes are cool. They're just chill tubes of muscle when they aren't looking to eat you or defend themselves. Also their little tongues are adorable when they taste the air pftftftf


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 9, 2020)

I love snakes. I've held and interacted with them at zoos and other places. The first time I held one was on a school field trip when I was only 5-6 years old and I still remember it vividly. They are beautiful creatures.

I live in a rural area so it's common to see snakes sunning themselves near the creeks and rivers. I learned at an early age which ones were safe and which ones to stay away from. I would handle black snakes and garter snakes in our yard regularly, moving them out of the way before my dad mowed the yard because he would mow right over them.

My husband and I helped a neighbor out not too long ago too. He was terrified of snakes and one had climbed up his porch to get a bird's nest. We got it down with a large stick and released it in our backyard near a lot of brush.

I would definitely own one if not for the feeding. I can't handle that.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 9, 2020)

I really like snakes and I would like to own one someday, my bf is very reluctant on it.... not because he doesn't like snakes, he's held a bby noodle once (milk snake), but he doesn't want to get attached to a pet and doesn't want the commitment of taking care of one... this second part I think is just an excuse because I would be taking care of it, I really think think he doesn't want to get attached. 

Snakes are relatively easy to take care of if you've done your research and know what you're doing. Once all their living requirements are met, they don't need much attention, I think the interest comes at how unique they look! Plus they come in all different shapes sizes and morphs. 

Just because I said they're relatively easy to take care of, please don't think that all snakes have the same requirements, they're easy to take care of after you've done research and know what you're doing! 

My favorites are:


Spoiler: Snake pics, don't look if you're afraid, please look if you like reptile noodles



Ghost Honduran Milk Snake 






African Egg Eating Snake _Dasypeltis Gansi_





Super Conda Hognose Snake




Durango Mountain King Snake





California Red-Sided Garter Snake


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 9, 2020)

I don’t have much education on snakes or any other reptiles for matter. Mom was not a fan, so it guess I learned to fear thru her. I was able to touch a big yellow snake back in elementary school tho (I think it was of the python species) def a cool experience, but I can’t see handling a snake on my own.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 9, 2020)

I always get nervous around snakes. I remember my bestie in grade 5 had a snake and I slept over at her house. She picked it up and placed it around my neck. I almost cried in fear but it didn't do anything lol.


----------



## seliph (Jul 9, 2020)

i wrote a joke answer 4 years ago but snakes are babies

if you look closely a lot of them have a :3 face


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 9, 2020)

Because snakes are cute?


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

im afraid of them and love them at the same time (?) i dunno, i just get a rush of adrenaline (a feeling i love ugh) whenever i look at a wild one, like “oh. im gonna die today” im sorta educated on snakes and know that theyll only bite if they feel threatened, but i still feel that


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

i suppose some people find them cool? i find them fascinating to look at and think some of their designs are neat but i’d never want one near me or one as a pet aha ;v;


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 10, 2020)

I think they're interesting to look at from afar, but I think I would feel uncomfortable having one in my house. _Maybe _a small one, but probably not. Being a predator of early humans, it makes sense so many people would dislike them. Liking snakes back then would not have been good for one's health to put it lightly. Even now that we know which snakes are dangerous and which aren't, it's hard to get over those ancient instincts.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 10, 2020)

I think snakes are cool though I personally wouldn't get one since I don't feel comfortable live-feeding or even feeding frozen mice (since I've had pet rats in the past).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 17, 2020)

I like snakes because l just do. I don't know why but l just do.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 17, 2020)

Skylanx said:


> I was with my friend in her house yesterday and I didn't know she has a snake as a pet! When I saw it I freaked out and screamed so loud. In the end she had to lock the door to the room the snake was In so I could feel safe. Seriously though, why so some people like snakes? No offence to people who like snakes but they are so disgusting and their body shape is...ugh. the way they slither is so unpleasant to look at.


I love all animals and I find them very fascinating and beautiful. I have had several species of snakes, but my ball python was my favorite. They're very easy to care for and don't require attention unless you want to have a very tame snake, in which case you should handle it on a routine basis but only when it's in the mood to do so. Like all animals, you just have to learn to understand them as well as you can on their level by observing their behavior closely. Once you do that, you may gain a new understanding or even appreciation for them. <3

edit: P.S. And now they have frozen mice which they didn't back in my day so it's even more humane and easy.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 17, 2020)

I like snakes because I think they are cool and cute. Why do you like cats or dogs?
Its just subjective.


----------



## amemome (Sep 17, 2020)

I think they're cute! especially when they make the :3 face!
I haven't ever had a snake as a pet but I grew to appreciate them a lot more recently. Ekans (the pokemon) really helped me realize that snakes were cute and long noodles that are just living and vibing out there in nature.


----------



## buny (Sep 17, 2020)

i absolutely love all animals, so i find this question funny. It's like asking "why do people like dogs? they're disgusting, shed everywhere, they have big teeth and if they bite you they can cause serious damage!". You can find something about every animal, but still animals are awesome, they're beautiful creatures, and snakes especially have a very elegant appearance. I think as it was mentioned before, you're probably thinking this way cause you haven't had the chance to spend time with a snake or learn about it, which is okay! I used to be scared of reptiles in general, but i learnt about them and watched many videos on youtube with them and that helped a lot, and now i love them! it's okay to be scared at first, but i think you gain a lot by learning about nature and its creatures!


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

I think people are definitely entitled to like what they want to like. As for myself, I'm terrified of snakes, or anything of the liking! But still, I wouldn't dislike anybody or anything like that if they enjoyed snakes.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 17, 2020)

I wouldn't want to have one as a pet, but I don't mind snakes. I always feel bad when I see ones out on my runs that chose the wrong time to sunbathe in the middle of the road. I also helped tag a wild rattlesnake once, and that was really cool.


----------



## silk.feather (Sep 20, 2020)

They look cool, and cute especially the little baby snakes. I think people whenever they even see a harmless snake they freak out because one of the only snakes they know is probably like a death viper which can actually kill you. But most snakes are just pure cute and cool. It is not always good to just look into the bad things of snakes. Because if you look into the good things of snakes, you see that snakes are really cute and not all snakes are poisonous.


----------



## Agaphea23 (Sep 23, 2020)

I guess it is the same as how some can have spiders as pets [shiver] , For instance someone may have a fear of snakes [ mostly from trauma from this life or past life, etc] and thus dislike them but have a love for say, spiders and vise versa. 

 Honestly I like how snakes look like they dance and slither across the floor without legs, seems elegant, and their faces are cute too, some look a little like cats or like they are smiling. Also reptiles and amphibians are cool [pun may or may not be intended].

 The meaning that is linked to them are nice too [ they symbolise transformation, healing and creative life force.]

They are like mini wingless and legless dragons that don't spit fire [ well in their case it would be poison not fire, though that would be cute too]


----------



## amyahh (Sep 25, 2020)

honestly I wasn’t that fond of snakes until I started watching pet tubers & saw how sweet & funny they could be. my favorites are definitely hognose snakes, they’re super adorable & play dead if they feel threatened or scared  they pretend to “strike” but legit only do it to seem scary


----------



## World Citizen (Sep 29, 2020)

I love snakes and think they're super cute! Before Covid became a worldwide issue in January I was lucky enough to visit the Temple of Pythons in Ouidah, Benin. A temple sacred to Vodun (voodoo) where the snakes are revered as sacred creatures. Great experience.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

Why do people like snakes- positive experiences.

I had a friend who was a snake breeder and had really well tempered snakes, some in the house and others outside. I was pretty nervous around them but once you rationalise that they won’t hurt you unless you do something profoundly stupid (in the case of pets-the wild is a different story depending on the type) and enjoy them. Like all pets such as a dog or cat, they provide sensory so it’s nice to hold them and you can form connections to them.

They are also relatively easy in comparison to say a dog to keep and honestly seem pretty cool. Each to their own I guess.


----------

